# Cuttermaster Help?



## randyjaco (Apr 17, 2014)

I recently picked up a Cuttermaster HDT-30. It still needs some cleaning up, but it looks like it is going to be functional. Does anyone here have any experience with these machines?
CutterMaster doesn’t seem to respond to questions about their old products.  8^(  
I have been searching the net without a lot of success. I have been watching a bunch of videos. I could sure use a manual and more comprehensive info on sharpening.
I am curious as to what wheels I need to sharpen HSS end mills? (type, size and grit)
 Who, other than Cuttermaster, has the wheels?
And, of course, any tips on sharpening end mills , etc

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 17, 2014)

I picked up a Cuttermaster 610. 
No manual.
I'm having the same problem learning to use it well and appropriately.
I'll be following this thread closely to learn if you get any feedback.

Daryl
MN


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 18, 2014)

Does your 610 look like this?


----------



## Don B (Apr 18, 2014)

randyjaco said:


> And, of course, any tips on sharpening end mills , etc
> 
> Thanks,
> Randy



 I found this, hope it helps.)
Cuttermaster-Manual.pdf


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the manual.
Looks very similar.
Biggest difference is likely the placement of both X&Y cranks on the same side.
Regardless, the level of similarity is otherwise huge!
This will likely go far toward getting her operational.

Incidentally, placement near this pile of oak and walnut is merely temporary.


Daryl
MN


----------



## Don B (Apr 19, 2014)

Uglydog said:


> Thanks for the manual.
> 
> Incidentally, placement near this pile of oak and walnut is merely temporary.
> 
> ...



Your Welcome.

P.S. I wish I had that pile of oak and and walnut.


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Daryl, What I think you have is a Gromax 610

http://gromax-usa.com/grinders/cutter/tool-grinder.htm

They are supposed to have a pretty good manual for @20 bucks

Randy


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 20, 2014)

She really does look like that Gromax!
Even though the label clearly say Cuttermaster HDT619.

Daryl
MN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rowbare (Apr 24, 2014)

The current distributor has several videos on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/TheCuttermaster/videos

bob


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 24, 2014)

I found those YouTube videos on the Cutternaster website. Those and the manuals I have acquired have helped a lot. I successfully sharpened 6 end mills yesterday. I am still learning, but the machine is starting to work for me.

Randy


----------



## Landmark (Jul 16, 2020)

Uglydog said:


> She really does look like that Gromax!
> Even though the label clearly say Cuttermaster HDT619.
> 
> Daryl
> ...


Did you ever find a manual for the HDT619? I picked on up at an auction today and don't have a clue how to use it.


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 17, 2020)

I never found a manual, but gradually figured out how to use it from the videos online. They are pretty awesome machines but you really need have a lot of end Mills of the same size and configuration to get efficient use of the machine. It's not really a tool for the average hobbyist. I haven't bought a single endmill greater than a quarter-inch in @10 years though  
Randy


----------



## Jeff T (Mar 9, 2021)

If anyone need help with a cuttermaster or any manuals we have them in stock  at cuttermasters


----------



## brino (Mar 9, 2021)

@Jeff T,

Welcome to the group!

-brino


----------

